# Apache 1.3.  (neuester, welcher mit Suse Linux 9.0 Pro geliefert wird)



## xloouch (19. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen. 
Letztens habe ich mein Suse Linux 8.0 System auf Suse Linux 9.0 upgedatet..
Damals gingen meine ganzen PHP-Scripte ohne Probleme. Alles funkte wunderbar. Aber nun funktioniert fast keines mehr... 

Ich weiss nicht wieso.. Die ganzen Link-Übergaben, usw stimmen. Die Log-Dateien gaben ebenfalls keinen Fehler aus.

Kann mir irgendjemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen, oder mir eventuell sagen, wieso dass die ganze Sache nun nicht mehr ?

Zudem akzeptierte mein alter Apache Server ä,ö,ü. dies muss ich nun mit dem html code tun, damit die zeichen richtig erkannt werden.. Kann man dies auch irgendwo in der Konfigurationsdatei ändern?

Fragen über Fragen. Ich weiss, aber es ist trotzdem wichtig für mich, dass das so schnell wie möglich geklährt wird.. 

Danke für eure Hilfe..

Gruss

Xloouch


----------



## Christian Fein (19. November 2003)

Den Apache interressiert es 0,0 ob du Umlaute oder gar japanische Schriftzeichen benutzt. Er liefert das aus was du angibst. Dennoch sollte grundsaetzlich jeder Umlaut als Entity angegeben werden, da du nicht davon ausgehen kannst das der Client dein Charset kennt.

Weiterhin haben probleme mit deinen Scripts wohl eher mit der PHP Version als mit dem Apache zu tun. 
Such hier mal im PHP Forum nach Register Globals, und les dir die Version Changelog der PHP Version durch dann wirst du ganz schnell feststellen wo es harkt.


----------



## xloouch (19. November 2003)

hey.. danke jetzt funkts endlich wieder..

gruss


----------

